# Imperial Fist Strike Force



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

My strike force is comprised of 1st and 10th company Imperial Fists.
The idea is the scout bikers deploy the beacon to drop the Termies right on target and the speeders jammer will hopefully toss any deepstriking reinforcements far enough away so they waste a turn getting back to the action.
So first off is the Scout Speeder
























And a First company Brother for good measure


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Aswome job that speeder is a great idea, i liker the weathering on it, and you faves are excellent, i wish i could do faces like that, and the scarring on his armour looks brilliant, well done, have some rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet as. Love the weathering on the speeder and the termi. Impressive


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome weathering man..

IMPERIAL FISTS UNITE!!!!!! 

i think the face could use a little more depth.. and im not sure about the blue but thats just me.. i still think they look amazing.

+rep from me


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree, the blue is a bit odd-- it kind of clashes with the yellow. I'd also add some definition to the faces-- as it stands, they seem almost unfinished relative to the rest of the models-- particularly the Terminator's. It may be something that a very targeted wash would fix, or perhaps just another highlight layer around the cheekbones and jawline.

The weathering on your models is really first rate. Mind running through how you do it?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The blue is a personal thing,I like it,it is the US Navy colors so it stays.
The chipping is done by mixing Dark Flesh with Charadon Granite.
Mainly stick to the edges and places where there is wear.
I payed special attention to the flaps where ther would be traveling up and down.
The key is Less is More and Practice,Practice,Practice

Here is another couple of First Company


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i really like the yellow i htink it has come out amazing.. maybe for me its just the tone of the blue? i think possibly a more vibrant blue or regal blue (midnight blue?) would be more striking and not so washed out.

or maybe like for the crest ont he sheild some black lining would help..

im really not sure it just doesn tlook right to me but i think if i saw it in person i might not mind so much.. the end of they day you can do whatever you want


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job on the yellow! I tried to paint some fists but gave up and painted blood ravens instead as i couldn't do the yellow well.
I like the grey/blue i think a stronger tone would start to clash with the yellow

Well done would love to see more of these!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit it's Eisenhorn!! I haven't seen you around here in quite awhile.

The yellow on all of these models is tops and the battle damage on the speeder alone is enough to get you some rep from me. The only thing in fact that I don't care for on these models is the greyish blue colour on the guns/pfists/etc. Just don't look right next to the yellow to me. It isn't bad either but something about it doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Is the speeder eligible for the contest?
Might just have to enter him unless the new Venerable Dred I am building right now comes out better


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Effective yellows and weathering for sure. I like the overall look of your 'Fist'..., but then again, I may be a little biased!wink:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I dub him Capt Deus Venator
I made some real progress on him.
I used the skulls from the cruxes on the sprue to give the greaves something extra.
I envision them as the skulls of his old command squad who died to a man protecting thier fallen Captain.
I know the chapter serfs would not let a relic of the chapter tarnish like this but I could not resist trying some new techniques.
I am in the process of weathering him and will have to think of a way to base him soon.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

oh my god.. i just had a fist-gasim .. the brass weathering is simply amazing.. 

i so want to steal this dreadnaught from you!!!!

super awesome amazing excellent


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The dread is looking fantastic. Keep up the good work


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Drednought more or less complete.
I may add a few scratches more on his back and add some dust on his feet
This was a great kit I am going to now have to wait like everyone else to buy another of these kits to work on in the future.
I am looking forward making to a newer style chapel dred


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful work. +rep. But is that assault cannon off the MKV dread? I thought there was one in the venerable kit?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

No that is the Venerable assault cannon
Excluding the fist icon every bit on this model is from the Ven Dred sprue
even the little skulls in his greaves are from the cruxes on the sprue trimmed down to just the skulls.


----------



## winterwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

An impressive Dreadnought. Nice work.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey man really nice job here, love the effects and really good over all look!!!


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

d-d-d-damn. Awesome work


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are the other arms that come with the kit.
I have the new ironclad arms on order,expect some nice chainfist goodness soon.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are the final painted pics I took using mu portable photo studio


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I think this model calls for it
ChapterMaster Vladmir Pugh ready to kick ass and take names


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are a few more
Apothacary








Emperors Champion in progress
















Iron Warriors head


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my next model the Games Day Thunder Hammer

















I also have alot done on another veteran I am painting at the same time


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You've been busy since I last checked this out. Very good progress..., keep it up.:victory:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your storm, Champion and Thunder Hammer.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are some pics of others that I have done
Master of Recruits








Apothecary








Sternguard Melta








Sternguard MKVI


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've somehow looked at this thread 5 or 6 times and still haven't said how nice it is to look at.

Great choice of sculpts, nice conversions and lovely weathering. Very repworthy stuff!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and complements.
My goal is to use every metal vet model and every metal scout model for the strike force.
Granted the Termies are plastic as will the 10 man squad of tacs I will be painting up in the future but the bulk of this army I want to have metal.


----------



## Trinidad (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like the utility-feel base with the weathered yellow (and blue is an excellent color to highlight yellow).


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice work dude, love your battle damage effects :grin:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Finished model redubbed Venerable Captain Charlemagne a veteran of the Siege who fell to a grevious melta wound in the trenches of the Iron Cage.
I based him on a Manufactorum Panel with small slate and barbed wire from the OOP urban basing kit


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The finished product looks very good. I like the weathering and the tone of your yellows. Well done..., you should be proud of this one:victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job. Weathering looks just right, and the base is really nice. How did you do the rust on the steel work?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Mig and Tamiya weathering powders(rust colored)


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the second dred in progress


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Drop Pod in Progress


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I redid the weathering on this to make it more subtle


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

very very nice DP :good:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a Command Land Raider Crusader


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

The weathering on the assault hatch looks very believable.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

What I really need is someone with a laser printer who can make professional grade decals and I would redo the top in a flash.
I have to be honest in my heart of hearts the text on top is keeping this thing from possibly being award worthy.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The LR looks really amazing, i agree on the text work on top of the tank though. My local library offers printing services, and most staionary shops do the same if you have either close by.

Is the weathering mainly done using the powders, or is it a combination of techniques?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work man, love it . Looking forward to more.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Printing service now thats a great idea and I have one up the block too.
The chipping is painted,The rainmarks are done with Mig Rainmarks 
Rust Streaks are done with MIG rust watered down
Mud was stippled on wet using Tamiya Mud powder.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Now on to the next vehicle in the motor pool
The Vindicator


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Brilliant work there Eisen. Makes me want to do IF. But no, must press on with my SW. Will watch this with great enthusiasm.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

The vindicator doesnt look like you've done as much work on it as you did on the LR, I'm sure you just are'nt finished right?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Heck no
Think of what is shown right now as basecoat plus scratches.
I still need to underlight about 1000 chips and then the MIG powders get busted out


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the tank just about finished just need to hit the amourglas and entreching tool handles.
Here is the Dozer Blader before using MIG and Tamiya weathering powders.








And the tank after


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

dammit Eisen, that looks awesome. I love your weathering effects. Can't wait for the finished army.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Makes me want to start an Imperial Fists army, and I _HATE_ Imperial marines! That's saying something. This stuff is just sexy! Really digging the armour and dreds. They look fantastic. Rep worthy for sure.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Makes me want to start an Imperial Fists army, and I _HATE_ Imperial marines! That's saying something.QUOTE]
> 
> i know what your saying dude i painted two marines ages ago but they were such a pain in the butt....but after looking at this am getting tempted agine.
> 
> Very nice buddy and the little personnel touch of your local marine core is spot on.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

nice weathering:victory:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

While looking for a bit for one of my vets I stumbled onto my dead amarine blister.
I came up with this awesome Iron Cage inspired Diorama/Objective
I added tons and tons of bolter shells and a broken power sword handle on the base
The broken tip is sticking out of the Iron Warriors back,someone better get to him soon or he's fethed.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats looks very cool, i like all the bullet holes in the marine, nice touch


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Wish I could take credit but he comes like that.
For $20 it is a great blister,there is also a guy who looks like the Space Hulk corpse
2 dead bodies and Last Chance as I like to call him.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahhaa ok, i thought you added the marine to a pile of others, but it is a very nice model regardless =)


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Objective marker a bit further along,I still need to do the cloak.
















And here is a Veteran in Mk5 Heresy Armor


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

your work, as usual, is amazing. how did you do the blood on the objective marker?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Tamiya Red Clear plus a touch of chaos black.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the finished objective


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic work. :victory:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

this is an amazing thread. I will be saving some of these for inspiration at home when I gotta push to finish painting my armies. brilliant stuff. great weathering and nicely put together bits.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing stuff here. The weathering, scratches and brass effects are brilliant! Very inspiring work.


----------

